# Who Bought Themselves A Little Sumthin' To, After All Its Christmas?



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I took care of everybody else, now I am scheming on a late "wanna have" for Dear Old Dad next week. Surely, I am not alone?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I got myself an early present a couple weeks ago. Walked out of a gun show with a Henry US Survival rifle and 1200 rds to plink with.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just stopped my my favorite vape shop. I spent way too much.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Denton said:


> Just stopped my my favorite vape shop. I spent way too much.


....vape?....

Bro.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, really, nothing I want, got a replacement for my older weather station for a Christmas present, does everything.

Now comes the problem of erecting it, up 20 feet above the roof needs a unrestricted air flow.

There is already six inches of snow and ice might just put it up temporarily till spring in the yard.

My present to my kid, a new Cherokee, kind of limits my self gratification.

Need to get new mower blades for the tractor, give those to myself on my birthday in Feb.

Don't need any guns or ammo, perhaps a new spectrum analyzer.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

A Savage in 6.5 Creedmoor followed me home a week ago.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I may have gotten myself a new toy or two. One just arrived this morning.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Held a 8 inch barrelled S&W blue steel 29 the other day, . . . just couldn't quite talk myself into it.

Same for the Ruger stainless Vaquero .45LC.

Holding out for a 2nd generation night scope, . . . would love to have a FLIR scope, . . . probably never see that in my gun cabinet.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I was tempted to get myself a new car but said screw it didnt buy a thing for myself this year

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Picked up an AR lower from Sportsman Guide, a pistol upper from PSA, and had the rest
of what I needed laying around. Going to put an AR pistol together next week.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Obama Gone that is enough for me


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Got my wife a gift card to my favorite restaurant. I'm devious.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

We had a good year. Both my wife and my businesses appear to be doing well and growing. So I got something special for my wife and yesterday bought a p229 legion. Merry Christmas to me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I stepped on a nail tonight... ugh Looks like I need new Winter boots


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

TG said:


> I stepped on a nail tonight... ugh Looks like I need new Winter boots


Plus a tetanus shot...........



ilmostrog said:


> .....my wife ....... appear to be........ growing..........


:vs_worry:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Plus a tetanus shot...........
> 
> :vs_worry:


Used vodka on the scratch, it's fine.. but I hate shopping


----------



## NobleSKS (Nov 14, 2016)

Eaton scorpion II (hand crank radio thing)and 23" Fiskers chopping axe. 


James 1:22


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NobleSKS said:


> Eaton scorpion II (hand crank radio thing)and 23" Fiskers chopping axe.
> 
> James 1:22


Thingy. That's one of my wife's favorite words. :vs_laugh:


----------



## NobleSKS (Nov 14, 2016)

Pretty proud of the Eaton. Tried twice to purchase on offer up ( flakes or unrealistic) then I buy it at Wally World and it gets stolen with my GHB at work a week later. Glad to have it again. 


James 1:22


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Goodness, some of y'all getting yerselves some nice stuff! After all the recent hooplah about the missing crippled crock pot and then finding a new-old one, I spied this one during my mourning period over the lost cooker. I like it alot and she's been getting a good workout, it'll do a good job at keeping old BD fat-n-sassy.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Farberware-Triple-Slow-Cooker/54189342


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> Just stopped my my favorite vape shop. I spent way too much.


Now I know why you act so funny sometimes , lmao


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm going to buy a 200 watt solar charger for my dual RV batteries. The Converter just don't cut it.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I'm going to buy a 200 watt solar charger for my dual RV batteries. The Converter just don't cut it.


A solar charger is on my short list of thingys to bring home as well.

I'm setting up a separate circuit in the house, . . . all LED lights, . . . can have a few lights, . . . figured that is a good start for a solar "help out" when we have no power here.

Are you using just one panel, . . . or are you setting up a multi panel array?

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Held a 8 inch barrelled S&W blue steel 29 the other day, . . . just couldn't quite talk myself into it.
> 
> Same for the Ruger stainless Vaquero .45LC.
> 
> ...


Stainless Ruger vaquero? I want another one.... And a holster rig to go with it

Merry Christmas Dwight...


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I picked up a Goal Zero lantern. Light/small enough for backpacking / bugging , it can be used to charge cell phone, easy to charge it with a small solar panel.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Christmas Eve, had four new tires installed on my truck, Cooper Discoverer LT 265 70R 18 E, AT3, let it snow....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I bought myself a Bradford Guardian 3 fixed blade knife. With a closet full of knives, I thought everyone would cross something like that off their list...

(BTW, I had to buy my wife a clothes dryer for Christmas. On the 22nd, our old one bit the dust.)


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

A new meprolight m21 red dot sight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have the feeling something is going to just appear in my gun safe one day very soon. :devil:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I have the feeling something is going to just appear in my gun safe one day very soon. :devil:


Attaboy neighbor!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

rstanek said:


> Christmas Eve, had four new tires installed on my truck, Cooper Discoverer LT 265 70R 18 E, AT3, let it snow....


I have similar on my truck, really good tires for the price

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I pulled the trigger on a deal for a 95 F150 a couple of weeks ago. Not so much a Christmas gift to myself as it was a need item checked off the list. I have been without a pickup truck for 18 months and projects have been suffering for it. 

I've been looking for a good truck at a fair price for a while. There's a lot of junk out there people are trying to pass off.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Things I asked for but didn't get.

View attachment 33417


View attachment 33425


View attachment 33433


View attachment 33441


View attachment 33449


Damn you Santy Claus!:vs_mad:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

But I did get some cool range targets!

View attachment 33457


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> But I did get some cool range targets!
> 
> View attachment 33457


Is that guy fowlkes? Or just a look a like...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> Stainless Ruger vaquero? I want another one.... And a holster rig to go with it
> 
> Merry Christmas Dwight...


One like this one?

These came out of "Dwight's little leather shop".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Things I asked for but didn't get.
> 
> View attachment 33417
> 
> ...


Hey, this could be a new and long running thread!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Just stopped my my favorite vape shop. I spent way too much.


Whatcha vaping? If you dont mind a person being nosey of course. What kinda vaporizer have you got? This one gets good reveiws. 
Magic-Flight - Launch Box Vaporizer Details


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Whatcha vaping? If you dont mind a person being nosey of course. What kinda vaporizer have you got? This one gets good reveiws.
> Magic-Flight - Launch Box Vaporizer Details


Hey bigwheel ... that stuff we took back in the day called Magic Flight, well it aint the same stuff that Denton is inhaling huh?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> One like this one?
> 
> These came out of "Dwight's little leather shop".
> 
> ...


Yup.... That ruger in 4 and half inch barrel 45 LC.. Double holster rig of course...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Things I asked for but didn't get.
> 
> View attachment 33417
> 
> ...


Dang..Santa musta thought you had not been a good enough boy to deserve those goodies for this year. Hopefully a person could repent..say a few hail Marys and throw a few bucks in the widders and orphans fund. Might get better results in the future. What kinda mean stuff did you do all year?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Whatcha vaping? If you dont mind a person being nosey of course. What kinda vaporizer have you got? This one gets good reveiws.
> Magic-Flight - Launch Box Vaporizer Details


That one looks pretty spiffy!

I'm using the Eleaf Ello III. Finally stepped up to a sub-ohm. I'm not a big fan of the huge clouds, but the taste is much richer. Plus, they are better when vaping fluid that is more VG than PG.
I mostly vape dessert fluids. Keeps me away from the junk food machines.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..think we call those things E Cigs around here. I get the Texas Marlboro flavor in mine. Full strength. No sissies in Texas ya know? lol Our last batch of juice was all PG. Did bump into a nice biker guy the other day who tricked me into taking a few bumps off some cartridge he claimed come from Colarada. Swear it could make folks want to run around nekked with the little animuls.


----------

